# information on pigeons



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

A pigeon has laid her eggs on my pergola.I cut away a lot of the greenery not knowing the nest was there.Will the eggs be safe if they are exposed to so much heat if the temperature is high? Also if they do hatch will it be safe for the chicks as the the nest doesn't look too safe and the pergola is a long way up.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Are these feral pigeons or wood pigeons?

Normally one or other of the birds would keep the eggs covered at all times. With feral pigeons, male usually sits from around mid morning to a couple of hours before sunset, female the rest of the time. They generate considerable heat beneath them anyway.

No point moving the nest, as the pigeons will probably not understand that it is theirs if it isn't where they expect it.

Assuming the nest holds up OK, the concern could be if it is now more visible/accessible to predators, be they winged or furry and four-footed.

The eggs should hatch 17 - 20 days after laying.

John


----------

